# Country style ribs finished temp



## first timer (Apr 26, 2014)

Picked up a pack of country style ribs yesterday for a smoke tomorrow. Been reading a lot about different finished temps. Seems like they are if she's anywhere between 140-180degrees IT.
I thought being they are a pork shoulder they would be more tender at a higher temp more loke a pulled pork but now I'm nervous about drying them out after reading a lot if people pull them out at lower temps
Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## james1nc (Apr 26, 2014)

If your worried about them drying out spray them with apple juice every hour after they are half way done. I always have a spray bottle of apple juice by the smoker  , its puts a nice shine on the meat , adds flavor and keeps them moist.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 26, 2014)

Country style ribs are basically just a bone-in shoulder cut into strips about 1 1/2-2" thick.  I did them a few weeks ago and we liked them a lot but they were dryer than say a shoulder/butt you are making into pulled pork.  I brined them too.

I smoked 'em at 250F until the IT was 150F then wrapped them all in one aluminum roaster with apple cider until IT was 205F, basically no different then when I do pulled pork.  The exception was I finished them with BBQ sauce in the smoker like I'd finish spares.  They were tender when hot and when nuked after being in the refrigerator.  Hard as rocks when cold.  They had a consistency that reminded me of meaty SLC spare ribs that were dry smoked the whole time and not wrapped at all.

We enjoyed them so much I'd do them exactly the same way again.


----------



## first timer (Apr 26, 2014)

Great, thanks for the advice. Think I'll try it like a pulled pork and give a little spray every once in awhile.


----------

